
Official Gmail Blog: Today's Gmail problems - peter123
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/09/todays-gmail-problems.html
======
tdavis
Wow, HN is becoming a really shitty filter. This update says nothing more than
what's on the Apps Dashboard. How about waiting for some actual news before
voting _nothing_ up to #5?

~~~
icey
It only took 24 out of the thousands of people that read here to do that. No
downvote available and no reason to flag the submission.

------
Mongoose
I'm impressed by their App Status Dashboard
(<http://www.google.com/appsstatus>), which I hadn't seen before today. It's a
very helpful tool for when this kind of outage happens. I wish Twitter would
follow suit.

~~~
hboon
Twitter's own status blog was just undergoing maintenance the minute I sent
out a URL to one of the post on it (a few hours ago). Forget it.

------
StarReturn
I'm currious if the subset of users affected was geographic based or just a
set number of users. I'm i Canada and did not have any issues with Gmail and I
didn't see any tweets, fb updates from my Canadian crew on the issue. However
people in the US appeared to be telling the world about their inability to
access Gmail.

------
Derrek
It's slightly comforting to be reminded that even the "big boys" sometimes
have tech problems too

~~~
Anon84
I believe in the law of conservation of messes...

If you mess up frequently, each mess will be small. However, if you do it once
in a blue moon, each will be catastrophic! Of course there is also a size
dependent scaling factor... the higher you are, the harder you fall!

;)

~~~
jmtulloss
Twitter really exemplifies this. They failed a lot and nobody (except
programmers) cared since, hey, twitter's always down. Now they don't fail
often, have a huge worldwide audience, and every failure is news event.

